# EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Enter Now!



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 24, 2013)

Well what better way to kick off the start of the holiday season, with some free loot, and a challenge that will test your ability to stick to a plan, and execute it for the ultimate win.









*
EliteBodyTuneup.com and World-Pharma present to you the first ever;
Mr Transformer Challenge. 

This challenge will feature 4 contests in total, 2 that will go head to head for 8 weeks in a battle for supreme shreddedness, and 2 that will go head to head for 8 weeks in Bolo mode to put on some quality mass.*

*Do you have what it takes to be the first** Mr Transformer? *
​
*Contestants will be selected in 10 days on December 4th.*

*To Apply*

1. Applicants must Subscribe to *Elite Body Tune Up* Via the subscription form on the right of the screen.
2. Post in this thread with a *Current Photo Time stamped at 10 days or less, Age, Height, Weight, and Category you would like to be in.*
3. Applicants must have no issue keeping a detailed log about their journey with daily updates.

*What Each Contestant will get:*

1. Each Selected Contestant will get *5 vials of Asia Pharma *their choice to use in their 8 weeks Transformer Battle *(cannot be 5 tren...)*
2. Each Selected Contestant will get *general guidence in Diet, Training, and Supplementation courtesy of EliteBodyTuneup.com*
3. Each Selected Contestant will have their logs reproduced in their own page on *EliteBodyTuneup.com* Showcasing their sucess with not only the forums, but EliteBodyTuneup's Many Thousand strong daily viewers. 

*To Win, and What you get!*

1. After the Deadline of the contest, Contestants will post their Final Photos and stats.* I will hold 35% of the total vote value, but the viewing audience, on EliteBodyTuneup.com and the live poll that will be posted on IML and ASF will hold 65%!* The Voting Process will go on for 7 days.
2. *1 winner will be selected from both categories. Each final Winner will receive 7 Vials of Asia Pharma of their choice from World-Pharma.org* *(cannot be 7 tren...)


**Thats it! Prizes may increase by the end of the contest, and random prizes will be given to viewers that are active in the Contestant Logs. 
*
*
*
*

Also if we get at least 2 Suitable Female Applicants, a Special Category will be presented, with products to run as well.


**Do you have what it takes to be the first Mr Transformer? Lets DO IT!*​


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome it love these competitions! Kudos to OSL and World Pharma!!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome opportunity here, I have been working with EliteBodyTuneup with much success


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Awesome opportunity here, I have been working with EliteBodyTuneup with much success



You've been a great showcase bro


----------



## Swfl (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice. I'd be in, but I'm going all natty for a bit plus I have some holiday travel coming up... Good luck to the contestants.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 24, 2013)

Osl has some outstanding contests!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Nice. I'd be in, but I'm going all natty for a bit plus I have some holiday travel coming up... Good luck to the contestants.



When the fuck are you NOT on holiday?


----------



## Swfl (Nov 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> When the fuck are you NOT on holiday?


All the rest of the time. lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Nov 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> When the fuck are you NOT on holiday?



Did I mention I went to the NPC Nationals last night? This is my son with some big mother fucker who workes with mutant supplements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Nov 24, 2013)

piana looks funny with a shaved head


----------



## Gibbz (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like curt angle all jacked up lol


----------



## plazmic (Nov 24, 2013)

Age: 26
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 218 lbs
Category: Supreme Shreddedness

I've been eating at a healthy surplus and working on bringing up my legs for the past 8 weeks. I have about another 10-14 days before I can no longer fit in my already tailored clothes. So, I'm ready to shred the fuck up -- winter bulking can kiss my (already fat) ass... it's time to cut... and cut hard.

I don't plan on being stage ready until April next year, but I want to get into the single digits and achieve a new, leaner setpoint to improve insulin sensitivity and future gains.

I was previously cutting with a hired coach, and did this "bulk" on my own. My inexperience was obvious. So, I'd be thrilled to work with EliteBody Coaching.

I keep detailed logs and have a history of following through during contests. 

Here's an example of my last log. I got married and was traveling towards the end so the updates ended, but my personal tracking is always this detailed. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/aas-journals-logs/184610-20-week-blast-test-tren-eq-var-mast.html

And here was my final entry in PSL's 6-week transformation contest: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/180616-new-psl-contest-2.html#post3091165 

I think I've learned a shitload since then, and my next cut will be dramatic regardless on being selected or not


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking solid plasmic!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2013)

*great,lets rock and roll!
and yes Plazmic is good one..he know what is is doing and how! *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 25, 2013)

*dont miss this nice offer guys..refs your friends here!*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 25, 2013)

plazmic said:


> Age: 26
> Height: 6'0"
> Weight: 218 lbs
> Category: Supreme Shreddedness
> ...



Solid for sure!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 25, 2013)

Enties are also being accepted here. EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the Mr Transformer Challenge! Enter Now!

Looks like a good group of people have already applied, Looking forward to making a decision, and letting the Mr Transformer Begin!


----------



## s2h (Nov 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Looking solid plasmic!



Looks like you...I would check IP's but your quad sweep is sweeper...and you always wear those tight little black French cut undies in your pics


----------



## plazmic (Nov 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> Looks like you...I would check IP's but your quad sweep is sweeper...and you always wear those tight little black French cut undies in your pics



Do I need to distinguish my appearance via man-thong... I've been waiting for an excuse to wear what my wife thought were posing trunks. 

If WP does decide to include HGH for the cutting winner, I'll may stop blurring my face and provide no less than 3 moon pose progress shots.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 26, 2013)

plazmic said:


> Do I need to distinguish my appearance via man-thong... I've been waiting for an excuse to wear what my wife thought were posing trunks.
> 
> If WP does decide to include HGH for the cutting winner, I'll may stop blurring my face and provide no less than 3 moon pose progress shots.



Man thing is a must brother... Sorry! 

And if GH may be in the mix it couldn't hurt.. 

Great entries so far, and its very possible we may have a couple females battle for the Mrs Transformer challenge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd like to enter in BOLO mode!  

I am 5'6" and 236lbs today. I have my diet and training all sorted out and know my body very well. I have competed in a few shows and have taken an overall. I need to put on some quality mass to step it up to the national level. If I am eligible please let me know and I'll try and submit a pic asap!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 26, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I'd like to enter in BOLO mode!
> 
> I am 5'6" and 236lbs today. I have my diet and training all sorted out and know my body very well. I have competed in a few shows and have taken an overall. I need to put on some quality mass to step it up to the national level. If I am eligible please let me know and I'll try and submit a pic asap!



Awesome brother, good to see you place an entry, go ahead and get some recent pics up, and if you haven't already subscribe over at elite.

Looking like we're going to have some great contenders in this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 26, 2013)

Who knows maybe if we get a very nice group, more than i was planning to select, i will see what i can arrange to create more available spots for this competition.

Excited to see who will hold the Bolo Mr Transformer Title, the  Supreme Shrededness  Mr Transformer Title, and the Female Mrs Transformer Title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.thom (Nov 26, 2013)

sounds great, gl osl!


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

This thing is picking up steam......if DJ enters and The Cpt....there could be a Mr Mod Transformation LHJO contest..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2013)

*i am sure all 4 guys who will do it will be more then happy with gear they will got..and winner who will get HGH,yeah baby!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I'd like to enter in BOLO mode!
> 
> I am 5'6" and 236lbs today. I have my diet and training all sorted out and know my body very well. I have competed in a few shows and have taken an overall. I need to put on some quality mass to step it up to the national level. If I am eligible please let me know and I'll try and submit a pic asap!



Damn bro sounds like you're built like a tank!


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

WP coming with the GH kit for winner....the plot thickens....but in all honesty...I'm more concerned with the Ms Transformation part of this deal...me like


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> WP coming with the GH kit for winner....the plot thickens....but in all honesty...I'm more concerned with the Ms Transformation part of this deal...me like



Agreed! It looks like we may have 2 ladies fighting for the Mrs Transformer title.

Oh yeah ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Nov 26, 2013)

if you need a 17.5% judge on that 35% judge ratio for the Ms Transformation lmk...i would be more then happ to help..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 27, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*



s2h said:


> if you need a 17.5% judge on that 35% judge ratio for the Ms Transformation lmk...i would be more then happ to help..



Done! Lol 


I cant function properly under to much pressure.... My wife would know :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2013)

Who are the ladies so far?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 28, 2013)

Possibly SheriV and Featherfan for asf 

Will be awesome to watch for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

i am watching


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am watching



Is that it? Disappointed ....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am watching



Lets get Tonya in on this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

issue with Tonya is she is already in shape...but im sure there would be creative pics that could win favor


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

yeah...i dont see how she could transform much


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> is that it? Disappointed ....


well...i cant recieve international gear...or it would be unlikely to arrive...ive had two letters...i def wouldnt do it for nothing


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well...i cant recieve international gear...or it would be unlikely to arrive...ive had two letters...i def wouldnt do it for nothing



You could do it for the fame and everlasting glory!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

my stash is pretty much empty


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

Enter KOS.......Santa always delivers..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> Enter KOS.......Santa always delivers..



Mail traffic at Xmas works in yoar favour


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

wp is santa?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

Big True!


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wp is santa?



There is always the elves..


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

My money is on KOS....victory is there for the taking...diced and sliced you will be..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> My money is on KOS....victory is there for the taking...diced and sliced you will be..



+1 on that. Would be the transformation of the year! Perhaps I'll neg him daily until he enters?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

lol one trying to swel my head....other trying to neg bribe me


it is good timing for me...dont see anybody else doing it tho


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Mail traffic at Xmas works in yoar favour



*yeah....

yes WP is Sanata as you can see bro  *


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

good so KOS is in...dude will be a vision of anabolic studliness in know time...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

a few guys over at asf are entering the contest KOS...you'll be in good company

I think for the chicks, FF is already ripped too... if none of the other women step forward by monday I guess I wont do it...

which is a shame cuz I am chuuuuuubby..I put on 8 lbs in the last three weeks (mutters a little bit)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2013)

you and i could be in the womens bracket...i dont really have testicles anymore


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

lolol...semi chubby but serious about lifting category?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2013)

u could def beat most guys...youve competed right


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> a few guys over at asf are entering the contest KOS...you'll be in good company
> 
> I think for the chicks, FF is already ripped too... if none of the other women step forward by monday I guess I wont do it...
> 
> which is a shame cuz I am chuuuuuubby..I put on 8 lbs in the last three weeks (mutters a little bit)



All it would take is a solid diet....and no Popov with fruit punch benders..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2013)

sheri sheri sheri!
you can do it


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 29, 2013)

I might try this too... 177lbs skinny powerlifter trying to bulk up! Gotta take pics next week!

What poses are needed? I front pic, one back pic and one side pic?


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 29, 2013)

Lools like they only need one pic. Join in on bulking. I'll be posting my pic today but I'm not shaving for mine.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 29, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Lools like they only need one pic. Join in on bulking. I'll be posting my pic today but I'm not shaving for mine.


Well, I'll probably post 3 anyways.. Side chest, most muscular and rear lat spread. Bulking sucks, I'd rather cut but then again, I wouldn't have anything left after cutting, lol!

At least you're lucky to have hair - I'm 24 and hair doesn't grow even when I'm pinning testosterone!


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

one pose from the front is good i believe...hair is optional...


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 29, 2013)

5'6" 240lbs and if I get chosen hope to get to 250 and be a lot leaner.


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 29, 2013)

And who said test won't grow body hair....

Lookin big bushmaster


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 29, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Well, I'll probably post 3 anyways.. Side chest, most muscular and rear lat spread. Bulking sucks, I'd rather cut but then again, I wouldn't have anything left after cutting, lol!
> 
> At least you're lucky to have hair - I'm 24 and hair doesn't grow even when I'm pinning testosterone!



Don't worry, late bloomers still hit puberty sometime


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> 5'6" 240lbs and if I get chosen hope to get to 250 and be a lot leaner.



are you the first one to stand upright in your family??


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> are you the first one to stand upright in your family??



Unfortunately yes. So easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 29, 2013)

So many big guys here that I don't know if I dare to post my pics...

24 years old
5'8"
177lbs this morning
Bulk is what I want to do, as well as gain strength (I am a powerlifter who wants to be aesthetic some day)

Click to resize


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> 5'6" 240lbs and if I get chosen hope to get to 250 and be a lot leaner.




lol...dudes like a little bear....shit


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Unfortunately yes. So easy a caveman can do it.



if you braided that coat it would get you style points in the contest...just sayin


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> So many big guys here that I don't know if I dare to post my pics...
> 
> 24 years old
> 5'8"
> ...



looking good man...how much are you eating now?..what kind of food sources?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2013)

I need to cut. 

I'm hairy, (not Bushmaster hairy) fat and haven't trained since my membership expired in October other than a few gym visits while gym shopping. I have also been on a low dose Test only cruise for quite a while now. Currently I'm eating pie....


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

What happened to the pizza avi?...enter the contest....theres a category you can eat pie with....


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> What happened to the pizza avi?...enter the contest....theres a category you can eat pie with....


I'll see how my labs come back and if everything is semi normal I'll consider doing a cut blast. Been trying to keep things safe lately.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

someone send me the short powerlifting kid as a present at the end of this...

tyia


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2013)

so thats what you are into


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

Things are getting interesting


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPqmyHlkko0


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> looking good man...how much are you eating now?..what kind of food sources?


4200-4300kcal/day

270+ grams protein, 500+ grams carbs and rest from fat.

Protein from red meat, chicken, salmon, milk and quark (the last 2 are pretty unconventional in the States I believe but where I live it"s normal source of protein for us).

Fats from salmon and nuts.

Carbs from rice and dark bread.

Been trying to stay lean because of push/pull meet that is next Saturday (shooting for good Wilks points) but after that it's time to grow!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 30, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> 4200-4300kcal/day
> 
> 270+ grams protein, 500+ grams carbs and rest from fat.
> 
> ...



Forgot to add that I'm not big on supplements so most of that comes from real food.. 5-6 meals/day and 2 shekes on top of that (intra workout shake and post workout shake).


----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably there's a few things holding back your growth/weight gain...on the surface that appears like a lot of cals for someone your size..but digestion could be a issue...you have a ton of slow digesting foods and they may not be doing just that...

Another could be in your training. ...powerlifter/strongmen tend to lift one way....and that way doesn't attack every muscle fiber and create time under tension...if you look at some of the biggest (muscle wise)powerlifter /strongmen...they train a lot like bodybuilders at times..ie: Derrick Pondstone..Marius Pujanowski(sp?) and Stan Effering......so you may just need to mix it up....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so thats what you are into




I like all kinds


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 30, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> 5'6" 240lbs and if I get chosen hope to get to 250 and be a lot leaner.



*you are huge..i am sure you are best of the best for cutting..in 10 weeks with diet,good cycle and good gh,you can come to 4-6% BF and be ready for show..and win this chalange! but you need to shave *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

he aint gonna be 4 or 6 percent bodyfat what the fuck


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

Kos, you wanna do the cutting contest right? what would you be shooting for for bf% Im curious...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

legit 10 or 12 would be amazing on someone my size i think
specially for the area im in


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

not saying i would get there
never have before


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

it'd be interesting to see if you could pull it off for sure...

I think a lot can be accomplished in ten weeks (I thought the contest was 8 weeks tho? did i screw that up?)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

i hve paid no attention...had no interest until i was bugged


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 30, 2013)

It's 8 weeks


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i hve paid no attention...had no interest until i was bugged




wait till ya see how chubby I am..lol


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

there ya go, epic fatness.. 5'8" 195 lbs


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

lousy pics, but thats what I got


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


>




Excellent!! Men love a women that SQUATS!  Looking great Sherri!  Your going to make some killer changes with that body. 

Much respect 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought someone said you had a cawk, I don't see it there, other than that you're looking gtg! We wish you the best of luck Sheri!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

hahaha@ other than that

thanks you're both way too kind...thanx


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 30, 2013)

oldschoollifter said:


> excellent!! Men love a women that squats!  Looking great sherri!  Your going to make some killer changes with that body.
> 
> Much respect
> 
> sent from my samsung-sm-n900a using tapatalk





*osl! Urgent add her in! She will do great results for sure!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> hahaha@ other than that
> 
> thanks you're both way too kind...thanx




*You are in by me! WP approved! *


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> there ya go, epic fatness.. 5'8" 195 lbs


You don't look like 195 lbs. You must distribute fat very evenly over your entire body.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> there ya go, epic fatness.. 5'8" 195 lbs


dang you sure hold it well...dont look 195
i likey


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 30, 2013)

see guys how your gear you will receive got made! good and best qualety!

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube

Anabolic steroids Tablet manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube

and see ALSO POWDER LAB TESTING BEFORE GEAR GOT MADE!

Anabolic steroids Laboratory tests by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube

AND BRITISH DRAGON TABS PRODUCTION FOR GIRLS *ANAVAR*...
AND OVERALL WINNER *HGH HUMANTROPIN*!

http://britishdragon.com/page.aspx?n=11


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome contest!  Good luck everyone and thanks to EBT and WP for the goodies!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 30, 2013)

I forgot to mention, nice ass sheriv!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 30, 2013)

Controversy on controversy I am in
I am a power lifter, doing my second competition December 15th after which I wanna lose some fat and gain some quality muscle... I mean diet something I've never really done 

Diet and eat like a bodybuilder try to change my physique quite a bit and build some more lean mass. My next powerlifting meet won't be until summer 

I have demonstrated I can keep good logs plenty, I have a bench log I've done with over 12,000 views in the training section

I am also a proven lifter, come a long way in terms of lower body strength and have competed in shows, my last power lifting meet was March and the videos are also posted on this forum 

I would like this opportunity for a lot of reasons and I am sure plenty will have plenty to say bad about me but hey 
My logs, training, and videos speak for themselves 
Here are some pics from today, i have lots of room to improve physique but it will mostly all be diet 





















Thank you osl, world pharma, and elite body tune up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

do not give a scammer free shit


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You don't look like 195 lbs. You must distribute fat very evenly over your entire body.



yeah I do..I'm also just very "dense"

im never like itty bitty standing next to another woman


----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV bringing it...if KOS brings it...then it could be a epic battle...but the guy with the fur coat maybe unstoppable...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


>



Someone's spent time on the squat rack


----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

White spandex and no camel toe...very impressive indeed...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

I tucked


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> someone send me the short powerlifting kid as a present at the end of this...
> 
> tyia



I'm all yours!

<3


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2013)

haha <3


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> Probably there's a few things holding back your growth/weight gain...on the surface that appears like a lot of cals for someone your size..but digestion could be a issue...you have a ton of slow digesting foods and they may not be doing just that...
> 
> Another could be in your training. ...powerlifter/strongmen tend to lift one way....and that way doesn't attack every muscle fiber and create time under tension...if you look at some of the biggest (muscle wise)powerlifter /strongmen...they train a lot like bodybuilders at times..ie: Derrick Pondstone..Marius Pujanowski(sp?) and Stan Effering......so you may just need to mix it up....


Yeah, my training is more "powerbuilding" than powerlifting too.

Been trying to stay lean and gain strength at the same time - I'll be able to eat enough to get fat if I want to do so!  And this following year I'll focus more on gaining muscle mass, because that's the base of strength.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 30, 2013)

My training coach has an interesting program for me to combine some hypertrophy and power lifting In one program Ile ask him if I can post a screen shot, it's not an exact outline but a rough sketch of what I plan to do after my upcoming competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is his words to me 
"You just follow what's working for you- do what needs to be done in that moment

I would do a rotation
Week 1- heavy 1-3 reps various exercises 
Week 2- medium 10 reps bench 
Week 3- heavy 1-3 various exercises 
Week 4- 10 reps bench 

Week 5- heavy 1-3 reps various exercises 
Week 6- 8 reps bench
Week 7- 1-3 reps various exercises 
Week 8- 8 reps bench 

Then go to 5's 

Remember though that the heavy weight high reps only works cause your gassed out of your mind- you can't just add weight and go up all the time when your off-

So keep that in mind ""


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 30, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Controversy on controversy I am in
> I am a power lifter, doing my second competition December 15th after which I wanna lose some fat and gain some quality muscle... I mean diet something I've never really done
> 
> Diet and eat like a bodybuilder try to change my physique quite a bit and build some more lean mass. My next powerlifting meet won't be until summer
> ...





wow,your arms tell me all,you are a strong guy...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> wow,your arms tell me all,you are a strong guy...



He is, dude can push some weight


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 1, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*

Lets just say I am hoping to have a bench press record in the RPS powerlifting federation this December 15th
I really wanna concentrate on physique improvement, I want nicer abs lose my sides... 
I love powerlifting but I don't wanna turn into a fat lifter lol 

[youtube]http://youtu.be/NKV85BwlK9o[/youtube]

This has been posted in the training area here
But lets turn this raw power into something that looks good too 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 1, 2013)

cant see url youtube..


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 1, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I tucked



I knew it!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> cant see url youtube..



Works from my phone 
Anyone else having problem ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 1, 2013)

I bet KOS cut would be pretty beastly ....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

To be honest, an 8 week prep is pretty short. I would think 10 weeks is the shortest I would make this. Its very tough to make significant changes in 8 weeks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

i didnt realize it was only 8...that is short
gotta be ten or 12


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I bet KOS cut would be pretty beastly ....


dont gotta blow smoke up my butt chica


----------



## SheriV (Dec 1, 2013)

no...I'm being totally honest

I tend to agree on the ten to twelve week myself


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> cant see url youtube..



Here is a link 
http://youtu.be/NKV85BwlK9o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

Mid forties, over 6'1", 249.8 lbs fatty, cutting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

well im out haha


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well im out haha


All you have to do is crank the cardio and follow a diet plan. I'll even help you if you agree to follow the advice.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

rules say two people for a cutter ?


----------



## s2h (Dec 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Mid forties, over 6'1", 249.8 lbs fatty, cutting.



Might wanna get the Cheetos crumbs of the floor....


----------



## s2h (Dec 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well im out haha



Stop being a little girl....man up...get on a diet...Christ he's drinking beer.....Guisness at that I might add...

You need help ....pm me if your serious....I don't do things halfway...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

s2h said:


> Stop being a little girl....man up...get on a diet...Christ he's drinking beer.....Guisness at that I might add...
> 
> You need help ....pm me if your serious....I don't do things halfway...


I drank beer my entire last prep. It was actually hilarious telling my diet guy the first time.


----------



## s2h (Dec 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I drank beer my entire last prep. It was actually hilarious telling my diet guy the first time.



Your not helping my efforts to get KOS to enter..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

s2h said:


> Stop being a little girl....man up...get on a diet...Christ he's drinking beer.....Guisness at that I might add...
> 
> You need help ....pm me if your serious....I don't do things halfway...


i said im out because the rules say two cutters
dont you gotta get picked


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here ya go. 36, 5'7 193.4, cutting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> All you have to do is crank the cardio and follow a diet plan. I'll even help you if you agree to follow the advice.



*big true! good diet and cardio do the job and then some aas just to save muscles and gh...
but diet is the KING all the time*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 1, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Here ya go. 36, 5'7 193.4, cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*man your body is fantastic for cutting..
you can look mad ripped after 10 weeks diet and cutting...
just follow diet and add a lot of cardio ...*


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *man your body is fantastic for cutting..
> you can look mad ripped after 10 weeks diet and cutting...
> just follow diet and add a lot of cardio ...*


Thanks man, I'm in full dieting mode now!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> Here is my entry .
> age 57
> weight 206-208 pounds
> height 5`7"
> cutting




Wow joe you look great! Inspirational! 

Some heavy-hitting entries ... Tough call deciding who?


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 1, 2013)

i did edit my post because couldn't see my pic , i try again :

age 57
weight 206-208 pounds
height 5`7"
cutting


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*

Funny how everyone pushes out their stomach in these pics when you know damn well you walk around with that thing sucked in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i said im out because the rules say two cutters
> dont you gotta get picked



I'm sure there could be a discussion between Santa and the Elves on entry #'s....I'm calling the north(not peter)pole now....


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Funny how everyone pushes out their stomach in these pics when you know damn well you walk around with that thing sucked in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go eat a bag of chips....drink a 6 pack of coke....shove your gut out and snap a pic....

Adapt...overcome...eat things that make a billy goat puke...

Didn't you ever watch the Rambo series of movies??


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> Go eat a bag of chips....drink a 6 pack of coke....shove your gut out and snap a pic....
> 
> Adapt...overcome...eat things that make a billy goat puke...
> 
> Didn't you ever watch the Rambo series of movies??



Lol we might as well do the before and after pics in the same day 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

Damn guys and girls! You all are determined to make my selection process incredibly difficult. 

I may need to open up a couple more spots and increase the loot and shred or bolo time. 

Awesome to see such great entries. 

Lol @ HI can't believe how far you let yourself go, I remember the head to head challenge very similar before pics and fuck you made a serious change lol. 

KoS like s2h said if your picked if your willing I will also help with a diet plan for you. You have the muscle, your just holding a little more fat, I'm sure you will have no issue cutting up. 

Deadline is the 4th!! 

Who knows maybe I'll need to bring in some more slots and prizes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

I def will need help with the diet plan
The hardest part is finding one that works for you and with you... So you don't just toss it out

I gotta go from 206 now to 198 by the 15th so I'm dieting or trying haha
I don't wanna be sitting in a sauna the day before the meet hoping to make weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

The IMF applicants are outclassing the ASF ones ... Do they even lift bro?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The IMF applicants are outclassing the ASF ones ... Do they even lift bro?



No shit! It's nice to see IML coming back to its former glory. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> No shit! It's nice to see IML coming back to its former glory.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



You know shits getting real when fatarses like HeavyIron dust off their lifting shorts


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You know shits getting real when fatarses like HeavyIron dust off their lifting shorts



Lol you mean lifting Jean shorts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You know shits getting real when fatarses like HeavyIron dust off their lifting shorts



Idk captn just cause hes admin he doesnt need to adhere to my chubby rule?  Kinda insulted...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Idk captn just cause hes admin he doesnt need to adhere to my chubby rule?  Kinda insulted...



Wait till you see the shorts bro


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2013)

The Mrs and I don't need any gear for the _comp phase_. We already have things lined up in case that's an issue. She's just likely going to run Osta Rx.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The Mrs and I don't need any gear for the _comp phase_. We already have things lined up in case that's an issue. She's just likely going to run Osta Rx.



Okay, I will have some anavar t3 and clen for the women. Or winny if they rather. 

Looks like Mrs HI may be going against SheriV will be epic! 

Great to see you enter as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> i did edit my post because couldn't see my pic , i try again :
> 
> age 57
> weight 206-208 pounds
> ...




man I bet you are unstoppable trouble out and about sir..lol


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> Might wanna get the Cheetos crumbs of the floor....



Thats what makes him "over 6'1"


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> man I bet you are unstoppable trouble out and about sir..lol


Thanks Sheri ....saw your pic and you look great...i bet you lov? squats as much as i do


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 2, 2013)

As you see...i start thread!
i add more gear,so we do 3 mass cycle guys and 3 cut...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> As you see...i start thread!
> i add more gear,so we do 3 mass cycle guys and 3 cut...



The mass is very tempting I wish you to clarify more 
I am five five and 206lbs now (approx) I am gonna compete at 198. In the future I may compete at 220 but I don't wanna be blubber 

I could join in on the mass side as long as the judging standards aren't like okay you gained 20lbs and look just as fluffy as before... 

I could compete at 220 in the summer but I would want a very clean 220 not a "I ate a pizza a day" 220 

What are your thoughts ? 

P.s most I ever weighed was 210 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

I have some great surprises for everyone coming soon. WP is very excited! God see all! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The IMF applicants are outclassing the ASF ones ... Do they even lift bro?



Most of the members of ASF are a bunch of retired wanna be's who like to give each other dutch rudders to feel special.  I've honestly never seen so many tears go around over nothing?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Wait for me, I think tonight I'll post up some pics.  They'll be perfect, I'm bloated and shitty looking as fuck from that vodka I drank last night!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> The mass is very tempting I wish you to clarify more
> I am five five and 206lbs now (approx) I am gonna compete at 198. In the future I may compete at 220 but I don't wanna be blubber
> 
> I could join in on the mass side as long as the judging standards aren't like okay you gained 20lbs and look just as fluffy as before...
> ...



No offense but you couldn't compete at 220lbs this summer if your 206lbs now and not even close to stage ready. By your pics you'd be sub 176lbs in my opinion. Not trying to insult you in anyway as it looks like you have a solid physique. 

But I would also like to know how the bulk will be judged. I can easily get to 250lbs and be leaner than I am now once I hit the gas and stay on diet.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*



bushmaster said:


> No offense but you couldn't compete at 220lbs this summer if your 206lbs now and not even close to stage ready. By your pics you'd be sub 176lbs in my opinion. Not trying to insult you in anyway as it looks like you have a solid physique.
> 
> But I would also like to know how the bulk will be judged. I can easily get to 250lbs and be leaner than I am now once I hit the gas and stay on diet.



Stage ready ? 
I compete In powerlifting not bodybuilding 

My bench record this December should meet RPS top ten nationals 
My squat and deadlift have vastly improved 
And even if I competed at 220 my bench would still be highly competitive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Stage ready ?
> I compete In powerlifting not bodybuilding
> 
> My bench record this December should meet RPS top ten nationals
> ...



I thought you meant bb ing. I know you're a strong mofo. I'm weak as shit!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I thought you meant bb ing. I know you're a strong mofo. I'm weak as shit!



No sir I  compete in PL 
December 15 RPS xxx columbus ohio 
My next meet will be summer maybe spring if I'm ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Prince said:


> I have something like this in the works....just have not implemented it yet.
> 
> It is a side control bar that will be on every page that has every option listed.



Well either way if he doesn't choose you for the cutting side I think there are only two bulkers so far. Hopefully we all get in. Would be a fun challenge.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> Thanks Sheri ....saw your pic and you look great...i bet you lov? squats as much as i do




used to love love LOVE some squats. lately I've switched to bulgarian split squats and reverse lunges in their stead. Weird shoulder thing that's made my grip all wrong for squats.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you guys wait another 8 hours before you decide who the contests are?  I work 12hr days so I won't be home for bit and want to give this contest a go.



And maybe if I'm lucky KOS will stop PM'ing everyday asking for pics and saying I'm an internet nobody.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

I think you have till the 4th man...so get this crap up tonight..or I'm gonna start calling you a bitch


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I think you have till the 4th man...so get this crap up tonight..or I'm gonna start calling you a bitch



You can whip me all night long babe.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

I have some questions:

1.  Are we only allowed to run the 5 vials that WP provides or can we add some of our own stuff to it (obviously declare what we're adding).
2.  It says no 5 vials of tren.  Does that mean absolutely no tren will be given out or can we get 2-3 bottles of tren plus whatever else?



I know you've put a lot of work into this OSL and WP, but would a 10 week contest be viable?   I'm more than down for a 8 week one but 10 is always nice.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2013)

Honestly a 10 week contest would be bare minimum. Most guys don't need more than 800 mg test weekly so 800 times 10 weeks is 8 grams. 4 vials. Throw in one vial of Tren for the end and you have a killer cycle that you can cut or bulk on.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Honestly a 10 week contest would be bare minimum. Most guys don't need more than 800 mg test weekly so 800 times 10 weeks is 8 grams. 4 vials. Throw in one vial of Tren for the end and you have a killer cycle that you can cut or bulk on.



You going to be using Cam?  If so you got yourself some competition coming


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey OSL, when I try to register on your site there is no field for me to enter a password into?  Am I missing something?


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> Thanks Sheri ....saw your pic and you look great...i bet you lov? squats as much as i do



You 2 get a hotel room.....were trying to establish a contest of sorts here....geeezzz..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You going to be using Cam?  If so you got yourself some competition coming



Maybe, I have run so many cuts the last few years its pretty basic for me. I have learned how my body responds best. 

Essentially I do a 4 day split with cardio after training and add 2 extra 45 minute cardio sessions a week to start. Training is fast and intense so all my sugars are depleted by the time I hit cardio. I eat 6 small meals daily with high protein. Even on a cruise dose the fat falls off of me fast. My cheat is Wed evening and load is Saturday. I train and do cardio on cheat and load days. When my body stalls out I just add more cardio sessions per week and pull back cals. The hardest part is all the cardio and clean eating. 

If Cam runs your diet you will do very well. He's the best prep coach I know.


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> The mass is very tempting I wish you to clarify more
> I am five five and 206lbs now (approx) I am gonna compete at 198. In the future I may compete at 220 but I don't wanna be blubber
> 
> I could join in on the mass side as long as the judging standards aren't like okay you gained 20lbs and look just as fluffy as before...
> ...





Mass clarification is....get bigger like a bodybuilder bigger...bigger is better...that's pretty much it...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Maybe, I have run so many cuts the last few years its pretty basic for me. I have learned how my body responds best.
> 
> Essentially I do a 4 day split with cardio after training and add 2 extra 45 minute cardio sessions a week to start. Training is fast and intense so all my sugars are depleted by the time I hit cardio. I eat 6 small meals daily with high protein. Even on a cruise dose the fat falls off of me fast. My cheat is Wed evening and load is Saturday. I train and do cardio on cheat and load days. When my body stalls out I just add more cardio sessions per week and pull back cals. The hardest part is all the cardio and clean eating.
> 
> If Cam runs your diet you will do very well. He's the best prep coach I know.





I"m going for a bulk thankfully.   Doing 45min of intense interval training every single day gets old haha, and it's hard on the knees.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*



s2h said:


> Mass clarification is....get bigger like a bodybuilder bigger...bigger is better...that's pretty much it...



Ehhh tell that to the fat folks 
Just messing, but yes I can handle a bulk and still be competitive at 220 
Would be interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Ehhh tell that to the fat folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Calling me fat!  I know I am but I will bulk ans get leaner.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Hey OSL, when I try to register on your site there is no field for me to enter a password into?  Am I missing something?




they locked you out, I get in fine


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Calling me fat!  I know I am but I will bulk ans get leaner.



Haha lets bulk and eat a pizza a day 
Get big bro  and a two liter of soda with a side of cinnamon buns whoot whoot 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> 1.  Are we only allowed to run the 5 vials that WP provides or can we add some of our own stuff to it (obviously declare what we're adding).
> 2.  It says no 5 vials of tren.  Does that mean absolutely no tren will be given out or can we get 2-3 bottles of tren plus whatever else?
> ...



It is quite a possibly that I may be extending this to 10 weeks as the consensus is leaning towards that time frame. 

My initial thought was 8 weeks because of the 5 vial limit. 

As for the gear, yes you can get 2-3 tren if you wish. Ideally we would want you to run the gear exclusively for feedback purposes, but I am pretty sure most would supplement what they do receive, I know I would most likely add to what I receive, but try to use the most of the ap. 





OfficerFarva said:


> Hey OSL, when I try to register on your site there is no field for me to enter a password into?  Am I missing something?



Sorry brother. The registration part of the site is a coming soon feature and is still under construction, once that is live and working properly I will send out a mass email about the new services and features registered members can receive. 

For now on the home page to the right of the screen you will see a subscribe form just fill that part out. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah I subscribed couldn't register either shoulda spoke up on that earlier but forgot over thanksgiving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

It also looks Iike I will be selecting 3 for bolo mode, and 3 for supreme shreddedness. 

And 2 females to cut. 

As for what I am looking for in the bulking crowd, is who can visibly increase their weight while looking improved in their lbm and either maintaining bf% or loosing some and recomping. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yay thanks for clarification. I'm ready to get brollick 



OldSchoolLifter said:


> It also looks Iike I will be selecting 3 for bolo mode, and 3 for supreme shreddedness.
> 
> And 2 females to cut.
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

When I try to register there is no field to enter a password, this is what I see (I removed my email address for obvious reasons):


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ima post a video tonight 
Just to make some noise Ile give OSL shoutouts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> It is quite a possibly that I may be extending this to 10 weeks as the consensus is leaning towards that time frame.
> 
> My initial thought was 8 weeks because of the 5 vial limit.
> 
> ...





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> When I try to register there is no field to enter a password, this is what I see (I removed my email address for obvious reasons):




I was busting your balls..site doesn't have full features yet, patience grasshopper


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *I was busting your balls*[/B]..site doesn't have full features yet, patience grasshopper



You're getting me excited talking like that..


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sherri what you deadlift 
My girl is smaller then you but am curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plazmic (Dec 2, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> It is quite a possibly that I may be extending this to 10 weeks as the consensus is leaning towards that time frame.
> 
> My initial thought was 8 weeks because of the 5 vial limit.



I would imagine anyone serious about entering is already starting reverse dieting or similar. Are the entry pictures here going to be used to compare against the finals? If not I'm going to stuff my face so hard I have to waddle when I wake up to take my 5 tren-woken piss breaks and get a new set of entry poses up. Though I planned to throw up mando pose shots to give a better idea of my cutting potential anyways.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

plazmic said:


> I would imagine anyone serious about entering is already starting reverse dieting or similar. Are the entry pictures here going to be used to compare against the finals? If not I'm going to stuff my face so hard I have to waddle when I wake up to take my 5 tren-woken piss breaks and get a new set of entry poses up. Though I planned to throw up mando pose shots to give a better idea of my cutting potential anyways.



haha. I took mine just normal. Not after eating or anything silly. Just was on vacation with the girlfriend and saw this wanted the opportunity. went upstairs and snapped a few pics. Even flexed my baby abs. Didn't do anything dumb like pushing out my stomach or trying to make myself look fatter then I normally would.

I kinda laugh, because some people fake their pics so bad on these forums you could literally do a before and after pic within the same day.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Sherri what you deadlift
> My girl is smaller then you but am curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




230 for reps 5x5


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hope you post videos 
Nice btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks...if I can sneak the phone into the gym floor I will

I'm working my way back up on big lifts after a long hiatus
I used to be able to do freaky bench numbers but hurt the crap out of myself putting up much over the bar now


----------



## plazmic (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> haha. I took mine just normal. Not after eating or anything silly. Just was on vacation with the girlfriend and saw this wanted the opportunity. went upstairs and snapped a few pics. Even flexed my baby abs. Didn't do anything dumb like pushing out my stomach or trying to make myself look fatter then I normally would.
> 
> I kinda laugh, because some people fake their pics so bad on these forums you could literally do a before and after pic within the same day.



Very true, but it's easy to see through it. If I push out my gut I look like I ate a turtle shell. It's also easy to distinguish bloat, especially for vets like OSL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Can you guys wait another 8 hours before you decide who the contests are?  I work 12hr days so I won't be home for bit and want to give this contest a go.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe if I'm lucky KOS will stop PM'ing everyday asking for pics and saying I'm an internet nobody.



ive never pmed you

but ive seen your pics

and in them you were bigger than me and leaner
awesome attempt at being cool tho


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am gonna post up some videos soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> I am gonna post up some videos soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gonna take a while to upload and process from phone, sprint sucks, so I will post in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

10 weeks of this crowd..better get my benzos out...


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> 10 weeks of this crowd..better get my benzos out...



Hope you have some bars cause footballs won't cut it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive never pmed you
> 
> but ive seen your pics
> 
> ...





Wait what, I work out?  Dlats is shitting him self right now looking through all of my posts hahaha.


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Hope you have some bars cause footballs won't cut it.



thats why footballs is plural..


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> I am gonna post up some videos soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Post vids of the gear you got from your last sponsored log.


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

BigMoe should enter the contest...you could be BiggerMoe or LittleMoe....its all about diversity..


----------



## SFW (Dec 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> BigMoe should enter the contest...you could be BiggerMoe or LittleMoe....its all about diversity..



Moe, ive known you since BN days and have never once seen a body pic. youre either a paraplegic, elderly or have more back fat than KOS. So What gives?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2013)

SFW could take this out


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

Had a nice bench day yesterday. my last max effort day before the meet. Tonight we hit deadlifts. I told OSL I would give some shoutouts. Here was the workout... and in the last video, the down set, I give some shoutouts.

Looking forward to seeing the competitors and I hope everyone does well

Set 1


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

Set 2


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

Set 3 -- I failed this lift, but set 2 was a PR for me. That blue band  isn't very strong and helps a lot less then one may think (not sure how  many of you use bands)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

Set 4 -- and shout outs - this was our down set.


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

Have you tried the newer yellow stripped Inzer wrist wraps?...I got some after I had the red ones like y'all are wearing...man there tight and comfy...they have that pad strip in them...

To save me the time or better yet I prob won't make it there..what's your best raw press?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> Have you tried the newer yellow stripped Inzer wrist wraps?...I got some after I had the red ones like y'all are wearing...man there tight and comfy...they have that lad strip in them...
> 
> To save me the time or better yet I prob won't make it there..what's your best raw press?



Have not tried the yellow, 
The rhino wraps are really strong too a guy at the gym has some 

My best raw press in competition is 425 
In the gym it's 435 
And I am hoping for 445 this upcoming competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 3, 2013)

you are a real strong guy its for sure!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you are a real strong guy its for sure!



Good thing strength doesn't equate to size!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Good thing strength doesn't equate to size!



LoL throwing some jabs ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> LoL throwing some jabs ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't need to I was your weight on stage.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Don't need to I was your weight on stage.



Not sure I'm getting your point? 
Come lift with me... And see if those cute muscles can keep up
Heck we could do a weekly head to head competition to keep things interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Not sure I'm getting your point?
> Come lift with me... And see if those cute muscles can keep up
> Heck we could do a weekly head to head competition to keep things interesting
> 
> ...



Was giving you shit. It doesn't matter how much you can lift. Only matters how much you look like you can lift. Cute muscles. Haha you diet down to sub 6% tough guy.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

we have very different sports and mentalities why criticize instead of support each other's goals ? 
I am a power lifter, I wanna look okay but I am concerned with getting on stage and lifting and pushing my body to a maximum amount of weight 

You are a body builder and concerned with getting on stage and looking amazing 

We are probably the only two trying to participate in this that actually get on a stage and perform... Why put each other down ? 

I have nothing but admiration for bodybuilders but it's not my sport. I am PL it's what turns me on and keeps me gassed up and I love it 

Ile take a few notes from guys like you and improve physique but at the end of the day I am worried about benching, squatting and dead lifting maximal weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

You can't take friendly jabs huh?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> You can't take friendly jabs huh?



Ima sensitive pansy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

If it makes yall feel better I have competed in bodybuilding and i pressed 454lbs raw in a meet...both were at 196lbs....of course Lincoln had just won the presidency at the time...and we rode horses to the meets...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> If it makes yall feel better I have competed in bodybuilding and i pressed 454lbs raw in a meet...both were at 196lbs....of course Lincoln had just won the presidency at the time...and we rode horses to the meets...



Lol haha whatever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

contest list should be up soon...never to late to enter..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

jesus christ you're a procrastinator...what were you doing the other bazillion evenings this thread has been up?


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

sheriV...you have your diet ready?????


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> sheriV...you have your diet ready?????






yes s2h....*sigh*


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

can I like try to ease into it though? cuz the barfing was spectacularly bad and definitely one way to be more svelte


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Woman, I work 12+ hrs a day and the old lady would like to see me once in a while (or at least a part of me..).  I'm working on it right now.




I work too! four kids! you suck!

I essentially deadlift a fricken generator all day


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2013)

Wife got a weeks pass at Snap fitness like 2 miles from our house and like 2 blocks from day care. She will likely join even though they have the very bare basics. We have dieted the last two days to get into the swing of things. She trained shoulders and chest for like the first time this year. LOL!

Might monkey around with a carb cycle for her then go full on Keto. Not sue yet. 

I dropped 5.8 lbs yesterday. I think my cals might have been a bit low....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ilings-heavyiron-training-20.html#post3187103


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> can I like try to ease into it though? cuz the barfing was spectacularly bad and definitely one way to be more svelte



you will be a vision of ripped studliesstiness in know time...


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Wife got a weeks pass at Snap fitness like 2 miles from our house and like 2 blocks from day care. She will likely join even though they have the very bare basics. We have dieted the last two days to get into the swing of things. She trained shoulders and chest for like the first time this year. LOL!
> 
> Might monkey around with a carb cycle for her then go full on Keto. Not sue yet.
> 
> ...



paleo...she will drop lbs like no tomorrow...

5.8lbs..you must be on my pneumonia diet..works pretty good


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

This is going to be fun. Just got back on diet today. 

370g pro
750g carbs
110g fat
5470cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Age: 27
> Height: 6'2"
> Weight: 211.4lbs
> Catergory: Bulk
> ...


well not bigger than me...but taller longer...better shape than most here...look to have good genes for quads


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2013)

doc took you off hrt...what a dick


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Age: 27
> Height: 6'2"
> Weight: 211.4lbs
> Catergory: Bulk
> ...





*GREAT! i am sure you are good for bulk..*


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 3, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> So many big guys here that I don't know if I dare to post my pics...
> 
> 24 years old
> 5'8"
> ...



Decided to show you a side pic, click to resize:




Gotta bring those skinny arms up!


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well in may here a couple more pics about me , first one is in 2011 , i took the WABBA world and european championship in Budapest ( Hungary ) in the 50+ cathegory , one of the most beautiful moments of my whole life , second pic is from this year at the WABBA swiss nationals in Epalinges ( Switzerland ) where i won the my the 50+ cath.


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

Joe are you entering for cutting or bulking?


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Joe are you entering for cutting or bulking?


cutting man , i weigh nearly 210 pounds now . My weight on stage is around 185-188 pounds so was thinking of goin' for a cut ...maybe next year i'll go for the NABBA world championship in Dublin ( received an invitation ) , that's in june 2014 .


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> cutting man , i weigh nearly 210 pounds now . My weight on stage is around 185-188 pounds so was thinking of goin' for a cut ...maybe next year i'll go for the NABBA world championship in Dublin ( received an invitation ) , that's in june 2014 .



super solid joe..watching you cut would be interesting for sure...good luck at World's if ya go..


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks , if get chosen i'll give my best as i always do and try to be as shredded as possible in the given time frame....this competition has got me more motivated than ever !


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Joes pics have me feeling fat again. 

Look great and nice to see someone here who has got down to that level of bf. I almost have to forget how painful it can be before I start any prep. Good luck.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 4, 2013)

Today at midnight central time is the final deadline for entries. 

Sometime tomorrow evening I will be making a decision on the contestants who will be participating. 

Keep in mind entries are also being accepted at ASF! 

We have some awesome entries, very stoked to kick this off and find out who will win the Mr and Mrs Transformer title. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

i think fro cuts it would be more interesting to see bushmaster and joe  vs heavy....the other guys compete on stage and heavy always wins against us losers


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah i thought you said bulking


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

No offense to anyone...Bush cuts too show level conditioning and everyone else is battling for second...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

thats what i was saing...be cool watching our mvp heavy going against guys like that


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 4, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*



OfficerFarva said:


> Well I'm using the same prep coach HI has used in the past, it should be interesting.



Would you mind sharing the coach info with me? You can PM it to me if you want. I need to prep for surgery next month. Thanks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Last I checked there's two competitions going on, one for getting lean, the other putting on mass.


yeah....id def cheer you on to beat that thief ck


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats what i was saing...be cool watching our mvp heavy going against guys like that



That wouldn't be fun for me because 10 weeks of me cutting hard I'd probably be sub 6-8%.  Shit if WP wants to sponsor me I'd do it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

didnt you apply for cut


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> didnt you apply for cut



No bulk but I will be leaner too.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 4, 2013)

I think you should just subscribe..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

its a conspiracy to keep you out


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 4, 2013)

*today 4th OSL are e ready....guys want to start log asap *


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 4, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *today 4th OSL are e ready....guys want to start log asap *



They ain't ready for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlike the vast majority of the upstanding keyboard warriors on the boards...OSL has a job...yes it actually requires not posting online all day....I'm sure he will chime in soon..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

blasphemy

im gonna go back to reading your fat girl thread


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry for the inactivity guys, I have been lurking through my Note 3, just have been so swamped. Things are slowing down slowly so everything will be just fine.

As to the website, it will be back up and kicking in an hour, I failed to update my billing system with the new business accounts... oops.  As for the registration, For now I urge everyone to subscribe, as the back end sign up features is tweaked and programmed. I will send out a mass email once the new features are live and working. Soon there will be some very innovative features for members only, that will greatly benefit the fitness and bodybuilding community, No one has done, what Elite is going to be doing... 

To the contest. there are some very good entries, and I am very current on everyone who has entered. I will be making the announcement tomorrow evening, it looks we are going to have a very good spread of competitors who I feel are going to put on a great show, with alot of work.

Who do you think will be the next Shred Mr Transformer, Bolo Mr Transformer, and Mrs Transformer ?

keep up the activity! prizes will be periodically given out during the entire contest!


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> blasphemy
> 
> im gonna go back to reading your fat girl thread



It was a load of work


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm active...where's my prize??...active with what I'm not sure..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 4, 2013)

*now this is finish i think,LOL*


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

Two day transformation sense the first before pics lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*











Look at that  haha sorry couldn't help myself 

Red like an indian because I had just showered...Not sorry.\

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 5, 2013)

Any lower with that camera and the Cpt would never leave this thread


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

s2h said:


> Any lower with that camera and the Cpt would never leave this thread



Haha oh my oh my 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 5, 2013)

look huge man..good


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> look huge man..good



Well if I get selected for this contest hopefully I will be more huge  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

what happened to dropping weight for a meet...not like you can really out grow your weight class


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what happened to dropping weight for a meet...not like you can really out grow your weight class



My meet is December 15th... 
I was 206 I am now 203 I compete at 198 
Ummm I don't think making weight is a problem 

As for future meets I don't compete again until summer... Unless something grabs my eye 

As my current bench stands I am a competitor at 198 or 220 for bench it doesn't matter 

Just gotta keep getting my squats and deadlifts up. My squat and dead isn't competitive in either weight class yet and I will hold no records in either weight class for a while. So I just will be gunning for bench records and slowly rising my squat and deads 

As for out growing my weight class I can recomp I mean either way I grow either 198 class or 220 class I can be 20% fat or 12% fat
So I can work on recomp and changing composition 
Also, even if I stay competing at 198 I can still grow considerably and diet before meets or simply cut water weight you can easily shed 10 or more pounds just siting in a sauna
In most PL events the weigh in is the day before the competition so you can eat and restore your body 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

i thought you said 198 class
and then said you wanted to bilk to 220
i have no idea about the classes and dont care...just reading what you said


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 5, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Well if I get selected for this contest hopefully I will be more huge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





all 6 +2 will get madd results for sure..all ..and all will love products!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i thought you said 198 class
> and then said you wanted to bilk to 220
> i have no idea about the classes and dont care...just reading what you said



Right 
I compete right now at 198 and compete December 15th at 198 
After which I don't compete again until probably summer 
I am free to compete at 198 or 220. 
My bench qualifies as a competitive lift at either weight class and my squat and deadlift don't matter yet (working on it) 
Therefore I'm free to compete at either class I choose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 5, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Right
> I compete right now at 198 and compete December 15th at 198
> After which I don't compete again until probably summer
> I am free to compete at 198 or 220.
> ...


How much you can squat and deadlift?

Here on this side of the pond records are considerably easier to break than in the states... At least in non-tested federations as there is much less people competing in those federations.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> How much you can squat and deadlift?
> 
> Here on this side of the pond records are considerably easier to break than in the states... At least in non-tested federations as there is much less people competing in those federations.



Last meet 
Squat 365 
Bench 425
Deadlift 435 

This meet my open and close will be I hope 
Squat 385 close 425
Bench 425 close 450 
Deadlift 435 close 500 

That's in my head we will see what coach does 

My bench will set a RPS record top ten 
My squat and deadlift is still obviously no where close 

Here the federations that matter have tested and untested divisions I compete in the pro untested division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 5, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Last meet
> Squat 365
> Bench 425
> Deadlift 435
> ...


Friggin' wierd how much genetics and body structure effects to our lifts. I bet you have bigger legs and back than I have but I can still squat and DL more than you - and  hell, you'd still probably be able to lift my bench 1RM for 30 reps!

I have a raw PL meet on Saturday and my gameplan is..

Bench press 235lbs/255lbs/275lbs
Deadlift 440ls/485lbs/520lbs
Will skip squats because of f'd up achilles tendon


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

The big problem is I trained my upper body for years and fully neglected my lower body 

Genetics and structure plays a role, but training does to 

I simply never trained lower body because I was an idiot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 5, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> The big problem is I trained my upper body for years and fully neglected my lower body
> 
> Genetics and structure plays a role, but training does to
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty common.. I trained legs from the beginning but only with machines, lol.

Your lifts will catch up at some point, even though it's possible that you'll end up being always better at bench press than at powerlifting.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Yeah, that's pretty common.. I trained legs from the beginning but only with machines, lol.
> 
> Your lifts will catch up at some point, even though it's possible that you'll end up being always better at bench press than at powerlifting.



We will see  
I will total elite in the summer 
That will be quite a feat 
At least that is my goal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 5, 2013)

this is kinda irrelevant but relevant...one of my boys is 16(17 in a few months)he has been on the varsity powerlifting team since he was a freshman...his best lifts last season(this one is just starting)

bench 305
squat 525
dead 540

he was in the 242 class last season but will have to move into the 275 class this one most likely...he is a little over 6 feet tall..goal is too bring his bench up and this will move him into a top 5 tier in the state...shooting for squats and deads around 600 by seasons end...

kids get strong fast...natural testosterone levels and gh release are there too maximize what potential they have..they do way overtrain..and eat like do-do..

i go to all the meets and help him wrap and critique lifts with videos..i then replay the videos in between lifts to help make adjustments...it works pretty good..as his form is very solid on all 3 lifts..the bench is one ply(which i'm not a fan of)but for the deads and squats he wears a old slinglet..


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

s2h said:


> this is kinda irrelevant but relevant...one of my boys is 16(17 in a few months)he has been on the varsity powerlifting team since he was a freshman...his best lifts last season(this one is just starting)
> 
> bench 305
> squat 525
> ...



That is awesome and good way to give back 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 5, 2013)

i enjoy it..but i dont go dad reliving life thru kids..we have plenty of those on the football team...some guys are way over the top...


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 5, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> The big problem is I trained my upper body for years and fully neglected my lower body
> 
> Genetics and structure plays a role, but training does to
> 
> ...


How long have you been training for?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the  Mr Transformer Challenge! Ent...*



Darkhrse99 said:


> How long have you been training for?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I been lifting for a decade 
I only started powerlifting in January so a year now 
So been training and doing full body a year 

As I mentioned before I was one of those upper body only guys forever lol unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 5, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> I been lifting for a decade
> I only started powerlifting in January so a year now
> So been training and doing full body a year
> 
> ...



Before powerlifting did you change up your routine a lot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Before powerlifting did you change up your routine a lot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not really
Seven of those years I was in prison and we just worked out. Limited weights and lots of reps 
Then in college I just lifted upper body with the guys and did lots of chest shoulders and biceps 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 5, 2013)

Right on, do you think you gained more as a powerlifter then bodybuilder or weight lifter routines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 6, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Right on, do you think you gained more as a powerlifter then bodybuilder or weight lifter routines?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love power lifting, but I definitely think we could benefit more from some isolation movements that bodybuilders do and dieting that bodybuilders do. But I mean I say that because I wanna look a bit better... 
As the master of powerlifting says, mr Simmons you can't serve two masters or you can't be king of two things. Bodybuilders aren't gonna be power lifters and power lifters aren't gonna look like bodybuilders 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 7, 2013)

should be a good contest!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 8, 2013)

Tommygunzthomas said:


> should be a good contest!



yeah,real good with best gear ever!


----------

